# Question for women.....



## Hall33 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just a question for women out there, women that are overall happy in their marriage and with their husbands.


Do you ever fantasize or think about going out, partying and meeting a guy and making out, is that a generally normal thing for women to think about? Or does the idea of that when you think abou it excite you. the idea of danger in that sense?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Uh, no. What kind of question is that? What happily married woman WOULD do that? Do happily married men think about doing that with random women??


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

If you are truly, happily married you don't fantasize about other people. Your fantasies include your spouse, not a stranger.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

OP - people have all sorts of fantasies.... domination/rape, orgies, fetishes.... nothing to do with reality

Are you worrying it may mean your spouse wants this in reality? Or are you the one fantasizing?

Personally this isn't something I've ever fantasized about.


----------



## joanne (Nov 6, 2011)

When everything was good in my marriage, I never once fantasised about another person and now my marriage is in a not so good place ( though im working on that) the only person I fantasise about is my husband.


----------



## LoveBeingFemale (Nov 5, 2012)

Partying??? Another guy??? NO. Although I will admit I do have fantasies of a clean house and all the laundry done.


----------



## Aunt Ava (Jan 24, 2013)

No, I daydream about doing things to . . . umm, I mean with my husband.

The thought of kissing another guy icks me out.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Can't say I am happy now but even now or before I have not fantasized about being with someone else. The thought does not excite me. I have never partied with other men and have no desire to.

My husband, on the other hand, very different case. He has had infatuations with a few women in our marriage. He has admitted to having sexual thoughts about these women that he says he did not act upon and I do beleive him. When I asked why, he laughed and said, "I'm a man, men think this way."

Perhaps I am wrong but I see fantacising as a choice to let your thoughts go that far or not. Personally, I do not feel a person who is committed in marriage always their thoughts to wonder that far.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Um no. I fantasize about making out with my husband. After 23 years together I'm kinda creeped out at the mere thought of anyone but him touching me. He's the only one I want.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *AVR1962 said* : Perhaps I am wrong but I see fantacising as a choice to let your thoughts go that far or not. Personally, I do not feel a person who is committed in marriage always their thoughts to wonder that far.


 I agree, they come in and we have a choice to allow them to linger, or push them out... My husband described this to me once .... how he handles his thoughts when viewing a beautiful women... he admits he doesn't want to look away immediately... but he says to himself.... " I love my wife, STD's, I love my kids, STD's" & it vanishes. I just kinda laughed at that.



Mavash. said:


> Um no. I fantasize about making out with my husband. *After 23 years together I'm kinda creeped out at the mere thought of anyone but him touching me*. He's the only one I want.


23 yrs married for us too...& I feel like this...I would not even be comfortable with a Professional massage...male or Female... only *his* hands on me... 

During my "high drive" spell, it seemed my mind was hi-jacked and I can't deny some fantasies crossing the fence...though the vast majority was me & him going back in time... different places, things we never experienced .....I've even fantasized -God Forbid we married another & HE was my affair partner. .. He took such awesome care of me during that crazy time....just made me love him all the more. 

I've never wanted anything to do with the "Partying" atmosphere or lifestyle... just not my cup of tea.

I thrive on the exclusivity of Romantic Love with 1 man ~ for Life. But still enjoy a little porn now & then & fantasies may flutter in a moment. Like my husband, because I am so very thankful for what we share/ excitement still lives ....any attempted fantasy will come back to him & me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

When I was "happily" married, I never thought that way.


----------



## workingatit (Nov 13, 2012)

I am currently separated.....and even through this difficult time there is NO ONE I ever fantasize about except him. Even if we do not save this marriage the thought of being with anyone else actually makes me ill.....


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

No, I don't think about hooking up with some guy.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

I personally have no desire to go outside of my marriage because I am quite happy. I really don't fantasize about being with anyone else. I think it's normal to have fantasies, that's fine, but when you have a real live person to do it with and there is temptations, that's a thin line to cross.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I am way happy in my marriage...and have an awesome sex life. 

When I fantasize about some one other than my H, it's usually a faceless guy doing things that H and I do anyway.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Hall33 said:


> Just a question for women out there, women that are overall happy in their marriage and with their husbands.
> 
> 
> Do you ever fantasize or think about going out, partying and meeting a guy and making out, is that a generally normal thing for women to think about? Or does the idea of that when you think abou it excite you. the idea of danger in that sense?


Not often, no. But there are times when something will trigger a "mini-fantasy" so to speak. I was on my way to work the other day and a youngish guy (early 30s) did a double take and checked me out twice more as I walked to my car. Dunno why... he was way more physically attractive than I am, but I've always had that sexual vibe even when not trying. Anyway, it flattered me and I relived the moment a few times, imagined what it'd be like to get with him, and then let it go. (And told my husband... shrug.) Just not a big deal.


----------

